# Bomb by proxy.



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

Apparently @kacey felt bad for sending me infused dog rockets (which I wanted at the time) and his rolling pass ended due to lack of interest he had @mpomario send me the box he had in his possession.

I've only had the Oliva O.

Definitely looking forward to the rest.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

LOL that I did ya you asked for infused and I sent you a bunch. You were a good sport and smoked the. I figured you deserved some compensation besides the two regular cigars I sent with those infused cigars.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

A 5 pack of Larutan natural dirt by Drew showed up on Cigar page so I ordered, the price was right. I had no idea they were unnatural lol! Smoked one, taste like a cube of sugar. Whew not my cup of tea. I'll send you the other 4 @Peapaw express delivery! :surprise:


----------



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

Olecharlie said:


> A 5 pack of Larutan natural dirt by Drew showed up on Cigar page so I ordered, the price was right. I had no idea they were unnatural lol! Smoked one, taste like a cube of sugar. Whew not my cup of tea. I'll send you the other 4 @Peapaw express delivery! :surprise:


Lol.... I'm passed the infused stage already.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## the camaro show (Nov 21, 2018)

any pics?


----------



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

the camaro show said:


> any pics?


Well dang, I thought I included pics.....
Lemme look.

There they are.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

That AJ Hoyo is a good stick. Heard the Diablo was good also. Nice set of smokes. Burn em all.


----------



## the camaro show (Nov 21, 2018)

have you smoked any of them?


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

Some really nice smokes enjoy. 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Lots of great smokes in there!

random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

the camaro show said:


> have you smoked any of them?


Not yet.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Jankjr (Jan 1, 2000)

Enjoy that Anejo when you're home with a nice beverage!


----------



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

Jankjr said:


> Enjoy that Anejo when you're home with a nice beverage!


What do you recommend, I'm not much of a drinker. All I have at home right now is some Jack and Elijah Craig and I haven't had any Elijah yet.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

That Elijah is a good, smooth bourbon. Can't go wrong tossing it over ice with that Anejo.


----------



## SLOANER (Dec 28, 2018)

That's one good looking package right there! @Peapaw

p.s. that PDR is is one of my favorite puffs and extremely budget friendly, Enjoy!


----------



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

Jankjr said:


> Enjoy that Anejo when you're home with a nice beverage!


Man, you were right about the Anejo, jumped right into top ten. My wife really liked it as well.

The Elijah Craig was too much for my non drinking ass though, had to add some coke to tone it down.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------

